# R.I.P. Husqvarna Rancher 61



## MrWhoopee (Aug 5, 2012)

My old (1983) Rancher bit the dust with a scored piston recently. Since I've always been meticulous about my fuel mix, it may have already had problems when I got it 3 years ago (it didn't run then). Anyway, the cost of repair was more than the saw was worth, so I decided to replace it. After much thought and discussion, I decided to buy a new saw rather than a rebuilt one. My local shop steered me towards the Redmax line, being a Redmax warranty service center helped the decision.

I got the G5300 with a 20 inch bar, which, when compared side by side, bears a striking resemblance to a Husqvarna 353.





It is the only saw in their line that does not have the Redmax Strato engine, and one of two with the characteristic cylinder cover clips that Husqvarna uses. The dealer also tells me that the part numbers are the same (Husqvarna bought Redmax in 2007). Lifetime warranty on the electronics, 2 years on everything else. Haven't had a chance to test it yet, we'll see how it performs.


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 5, 2012)

Edited because I need to read people's entire threads before posting...


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 5, 2012)

What did you do with the 61?


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 5, 2012)

Everything about the RedMax looks Husqvarna? 

I would say thats like other "branded" products out there. Made by one, but sold by many..

Was it cheaper than the 353? I know many landscapers around me use Redmax trimmers. They fetch High Dollar at my Husqvarna dealer. Though they only sell Weedwackers and no Saws..


----------



## weatherguy (Aug 6, 2012)

Yes, looks a lot like a husky, I do like the red color better


----------



## certified106 (Aug 6, 2012)

Congrats on the new saw! That thing looks just like a Husky!


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 6, 2012)

Danno77 said:


> What did you do with the 61?


 It's still at the shop, debating whether to let them keep it or pay the $35 bench fee for the diagnosis. Been thinking about buying an aftermarket piston and cylinder and doing the job myself. Anybody have a recommendation for a good brand?

 The Redmax was less than the Husky 353 by about $40. That and the additional 30 miles one way to the dealer (who is not a warranty service center) convinced me to try the Redmax. I live in a VERY small town, 2000 people if you take in a circle 20 miles in diameter, so the dealer is very careful with his reputation. Besides, I like the red!


----------



## TMonter (Aug 6, 2012)

If you bought the new saw from them they should waive the service fee on the old saw. For aftermarket parts, check Bailey's as they stand behind the product they sell.


----------



## bogydave (Aug 6, 2012)

I have a 1982 Husq 61, .
my chain break is missing a few parts so I took it of, throttle is bailing wire, cracked handle, still runs ok.
Now my back up saw.
I replaced mine with a Husq 359

Got Parts?


----------



## ScotO (Aug 6, 2012)

Yeah, he should waive that fee on your other saw.  The old Husky 61's were a decent firewood saw, I would say if you go to Baileys or another place and buy the parts, it would be an easy fix.  Cylinder, ring, piston, and crankshaft seals........carb rebuild kit and that saw would last quite a while.


----------



## amateur cutter (Aug 6, 2012)

Fix it even if you have to cough up the $ 35.00 . A cheap backup saw is worth it's weight in gold sometimes. A C


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 6, 2012)

TMonter said:


> If you bought the new saw from them they should waive the service fee on the old saw. For aftermarket parts, check Bailey's as they stand behind the product they sell.


 He cut me a hell of a deal on the saw, so I really can't ask for too much more. I just spoke to the mechanic, he said that most likely I don't need a cylinder, just spend some time with fine emery (wet) cleaning up the transfer & replace the piston and rings. It's been a good saw, I'll probably go for it.


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 6, 2012)

i think it's a waste of your time. I'll give you shipping


----------



## TMonter (Aug 7, 2012)

MrWhoopee said:


> He cut me a hell of a deal on the saw, so I really can't ask for too much more. I just spoke to the mechanic, he said that most likely I don't need a cylinder, just spend some time with fine emery (wet) cleaning up the transfer & replace the piston and rings. It's been a good saw, I'll probably go for it.


 
Most shops realize that they are money ahead if they waive the diagnostic fee if you buy a new piece of equipment from them to replace the old. I would ask, it never hurts and the worst they can say is no.


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 7, 2012)

Even the most honest dealership is out to make a buck or two. I wouldn't be surprised if they say that they'll waive the fee if you let them have the saw. If they say that to you, then 1st, throw a tantrum. If that doesn't work, then pay the 35 bucks and call me. (I seriously want your saw, but honestly you should know it's worth more than whatever I'd give you for it and certainly more than $35)


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks Danno, I'll definitely keep you in mind. They've already said they'll waive the fee if I let them keep the saw. I figured out pretty quickly that the parts are worth more than $35. Just debating whether to try to fix it myself or pass it on. All of the parts, case, etc. are in good shape. What to do, what to do?????


----------



## amateur cutter (Aug 7, 2012)

amateur cutter said:


> Fix it even if you have to cough up the $ 35.00 . A cheap backup saw is worth it's weight in gold sometimes. A C


 
I still agree with myself.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 8, 2012)

Ok, okay, okaaay! I'm convinced! Went and paid the bail. The carb and exhaust came back in bags (in pieces). Lovely, a puzzle . Anyway, I took the cylinder off, it was retained with 1/4-20 socket cap screws! Took a while to find the right Allen wrench. I guess someone's been in here before me. What can you expect from a 30 year-old anyway?  Cylinder looks like it will need minimal cleanup, so I got online and ordered a piston kit. Now to sort out the carb and wait for the piston.


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 8, 2012)

Go to arborist site and the beg for manuals thread and you should be able to get a nice diagram of that carb.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 8, 2012)

Danno77 said:


> Go to arborist site and the beg for manuals thread and you should be able to get a nice diagram of that carb.


 I've already got the manual. Just have to sit down and sort it. Another revelation, there was NO cylinder gasket! Wonder what else I'll find. As I'm cleaning this up and taking it apart, I'm realizing that the exterior is in remarkably nice condition.  Ordering more parts....


----------



## pen (Aug 8, 2012)

MrWhoopee said:


> I've already got the manual. Just have to sit down and sort it. Another revelation, there was NO cylinder gasket! Wonder what else I'll find. As I'm cleaning this up and taking it apart, I'm realizing that the exterior is in remarkably nice condition. Ordering more parts....


 
Nothing like the devil you know!

Like the new saw, but glad to see you tearing into the old one. Even if you consider the old one a "rescue saw" for the day you get the new one buried, it'll be worth the time and effort you are putting in.

Well done in both regards.

pen


----------



## HittinSteel (Aug 9, 2012)

MrWhoopee said:


> I've already got the manual. Just have to sit down and sort it. Another revelation, there was NO cylinder gasket! Wonder what else I'll find. As I'm cleaning this up and taking it apart, I'm realizing that the exterior is in remarkably nice condition. Ordering more parts....


 
No cylinder gasket! Nice!

I'd still measure the squish to make sure after mocking up the new piston and bolting down the cylinder.


----------



## JeffRey30747 (Aug 9, 2012)

My Dad has a 61 and a 61 Practica and my uncle has a 61 also. For its vintage, the 61 is a bang up firewood saw.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 9, 2012)

JeffRey30747 said:


> My Dad has a 61 and a 61 Practica and my uncle has a 61 also. For its vintage, the 61 is a bang up firewood saw.


 I keep learning new things. My serial number (142983) apparently indicates it's an '81, not an '83. Mine also says Practica on it, does that make it different?
The carb is reassembled, good thing I have the manual and have rebuilt it before.


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 9, 2012)

I think the Practica and the Rancher are the same saw different years.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 9, 2012)

Danno77 said:


> I think the Practica and the Rancher are the same saw different years.


 Mine says both, big Rancher sticker on top of the white cover, small Practica sticker on the side.

Just finished cleaning up the cylinder with 320 grit wet-or-dry and wd-40, only took about 20 minutes. Looks and feels very good, passes the fingernail test.



HittinSteel said:


> I'd still measure the squish to make sure after mocking up the new piston and bolting down the cylinder.


 
Please clarify "measure the squish".

To avoid mistakes, which way does the piston go?


----------



## amateur cutter (Aug 9, 2012)

Squish is the clearance between the piston top & the top of the chamber. Solder is the easiest way to measure. Slide a piece of solder in the plug hole all the way to the cyl wall. Pull or turn the saw over 1 rev, remove the solder, it should be squished. Measure the thickness with a caliper or micrometer. .20 to .25 is good clearance. More you'll lose compression, less you risk piston & head contact, or pre ignition damage.

The piston goes flat side up. Sorry that was a smart a$$ remark & the smiley's are missing @ the moment. The piston should have a mark to denote front. Also make sure the openings in the cir clips are running up & down. They can actually compress & release under load if installed 90 degrees to piston travel. A C


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 9, 2012)

amateur cutter said:


> Squish is the clearance between the piston top & the top of the chamber. Solder is the easiest way to measure. Slide a piece of solder in the plug hole all the way to the cyl wall. Pull or turn the saw over 1 rev, remove the solder, it should be squished. Measure the thickness with a caliper or micrometer. .20 to .25 is good clearance. More you'll lose compression, less you risk piston & head contact, or pre ignition damage
> 
> The piston goes flat side up. Sorry that was a smart a$$ remark & the smiley's are missing @ the moment. The piston should have a mark to denote front. Also make sure the openings in the cir clips are running up & down. They can actually compress & release under load if installed 90 degrees to piston travel. A C


 
I hope you missed a decimal place on those numbers. I'm assuming you mean .020 to .025. I don't have any 1/4 in. diameter solder

Also assuming, front is where the bar is, yes? Thanks for the heads-up on the retaining clips, wouldn't have thought of that one.


----------



## HittinSteel (Aug 9, 2012)

If it's over .018 without the gasket then your fine (my guess is it will be since it didn't have a gasket already).

You will need to use a sealant around the base of the cylinder in lieu of the gasket.

Should be an arrow on the top of the piston. It always points toward the muffler.

Wear safety glasses when installing the clips...... they can go flying


----------



## amateur cutter (Aug 10, 2012)

MrWhoopee said:


> I hope you missed a decimal place on those numbers. I'm assuming you mean .020 to .025. I don't have any 1/4 in. diameter solder
> 
> Also assuming, front is where the bar is, yes? Thanks for the heads-up on the retaining clips, wouldn't have thought of that one.


 
Ha, oops sorry. At .25 you wouldn't have to worry about it running @ all. As HS stated "front" is toward the muffler. Wow, I must have been tired last nite. Just take HS advice, much easier to understand.


----------



## HittinSteel (Aug 10, 2012)

AC, I was just adding some detail to your concise informative post. Except for the position of the decimal point, it is was spot on advice


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 11, 2012)

Random ramblings while waiting for the piston. Why am I more interested in the rebuild than in the new saw? Practiced using a hose clamp as a ring compressor on the old piston, seems to work fine, no problem getting the piston into the cylinder. Finally let the Redmax taste wood, man that thing tears it up! As an afterthought, I measured the cylinder. It is a stock 48mm. Phewww! I'd hate to have to return the one I just ordered, it's coming from Greece.


----------



## amateur cutter (Aug 11, 2012)

MrWhoopee said:


> Random ramblings while waiting for the piston. Why am I more interested in the rebuild than in the new saw? Practiced using a hose clamp as a ring compressor on the old piston, seems to work fine, no problem getting the piston into the cylinder. Finally let the Redmax taste wood, man that thing tears it up! As an afterthought, I measured the cylinder. It is a stock 48mm. Phewww! I'd hate to have to return the one I just ordered, it's coming from Greece.


 
Careful, wrenching on these stupid things can get very addicting. I think it has to do with the satisfaction of seeing & using the end result of your own time & effort. Take my advice & don't tell your buddies you fixed your own saw, pretty soon you'll have a bench full of them. A C


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 11, 2012)

amateur cutter said:


> Careful, wrenching on these stupid things can get very addicting. I think it has to do with the satisfaction of seeing & using the end result of your own time & effort. Take my advice & don't tell your buddies you fixed your own saw, pretty soon you'll have a bench full of them. A C


 
Before you know it you're wife is complaining that the driveway looks like a junkyard.


----------



## amateur cutter (Aug 11, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Before you know it you're wife is complaining that the driveway looks like a junkyard.


 
Ha, yea then there's that too. A C


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 11, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Before you know it you're wife is complaining that the driveway looks like a junkyard.


 Too late, 4 Honda Civics, 1 Kia, 1 GMC monster wood truck/snow plow. UPS almost couldn't turn around yesterday.


----------



## JeffRey30747 (Aug 13, 2012)

MrWhoopee said:


> I keep learning new things. My serial number (142983) apparently indicates it's an '81, not an '83. Mine also says Practica on it, does that make it different?
> The carb is reassembled, good thing I have the manual and have rebuilt it before.


I believe that the Practica is an earlier version with less power than the later models. Whether it's the same as the Rancher, I don't know. The later model saws we have don't have Practica or Rancher on them.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 26, 2012)

Now that the house is no longer in danger of burning, I've put my valuables away and it's time to get back to repairing this saw. I've been doing much more emery (320 grit) work on the cylinder. I just placed the old piston side-by-side with the new one.. Am I screwed or is this one of those progressive refinements? Help!! I'm just about ready to reassemble it.

Edit: Oh, in case it is apparent, the new piston is on the left.


----------



## Sprinter (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't know about you, but for me, it's a whole lot easier to take stuff apart than put it back together But boy, when the thing actually works, it's great, isn't it?   Good luck.


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 27, 2012)

are you asking if the new piston is wrong in some way? just a different design, as long as it slides in ok and the pin fits like it should, then don't worry about the design. Unless, of course, you think you are gonna start grinding away on that new piston to reduce it's weight, then we need to have an intervention...


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 30, 2012)

Danno77 said:


> are you asking if the new piston is wrong in some way? just a different design, as long as it slides in ok and the pin fits like it should, then don't worry about the design. Unless, of course, you think you are gonna start grinding away on that new piston to reduce it's weight, then we need to have an intervention...


 
Yes, I'm wondering if this piston was intended for a different cylinder, or if it just represents design refinements and will work fine in the old cylinder. All of the dimensions are right, though the ring is about .03 closer to the top.


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 30, 2012)

That ring shouldn't make a difference in a good cylinder. You should be good to go.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 30, 2012)

Just spoke with the saw mechanic at my local shop. He said the difference changes the transfer port timing, improving saw performance. Off we go.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Oct 15, 2012)

IT'S ALIVE! After much time spent with 600 grit emery polishing out the aluminum left in the cylinder and puzzling over a flooding carb problem, the old Rancher 61 is running again. Nothing like the feeling of resurrecting an old friend. Now she goes back in the sig.


----------



## HittinSteel (Oct 15, 2012)

Great job


----------

